# Tool post input needed?



## blaser.306 (May 30, 2013)

I just bought a kc1022ml lathe and am looking to upgrade the tool post on it, my question is. What is the better style of locking system as far as ridgidity and repeatability. Wedge or piston. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kd4gij (May 30, 2013)

The wedge style is perfered my most. However the piston style is fine on lighter duty lathes.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 30, 2013)

I have used both wedge and piston types.
 The wedge is a little more expensive and does hold more solidly than the piston type.
For smaller lathes, i really can't see paying the extra expense of the wedge type
I really don't think the average Joe could tell the difference in operation. 
Of course, those more than hobby minded may wish to consider the heavier wedge type, but the piston type will work just about as good in most situations.
my 2 cents, anyway.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (May 30, 2013)

the phase II Wedge type was actually a few dollars cheaper than the  piston type at ENCO. 
They had -30% off everything, yesterday, but I think it's over. 
I would just get the Wedge, if you get the piston, you will say "I wonder if I should have got the wedge"?


----------



## pdentrem (May 30, 2013)

In previous posts that asked the same question, I can say that I HAD a piston post, it was of poor quality so the tool holder would rock on first contact with the work. I sold that one off and got a wedge style and was finally happy. I got mine off an auction site seller for about $150 w/ shipping to Canada. I ordered more holders from Busybeetools on a sale price.
I bought the AXA size for my 10" Atlas and when i sold that one I shifted it over to my clone of a Jet BDB-1340. The tool holder is in the middle of travel so I do not need the BXA. The AXA will be the proper size for your King1022.
Pierre


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (May 30, 2013)

Jeff Beck, Not the guitar player, at tools for cheap, sells one for about $125.00, and is said to be good quality. 
He is good to deal with too.

- - - Updated - - -

here is the thread I started asking the same question.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/14656-Best-QCTP-for-10-quot-Logan


----------



## blaser.306 (May 30, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies! I was already leaning towards the wedge type anyway but this just helped confirm it! I am now just awaiting a reply from King Canada regarding the compound slide on my lathe  ( not getting any help from the distributor  and I am not very happy about it:*****slap2: ) as there is no "t" slot machined into the compound itself and the current tool holder is just drilled and tapped directly into the top? Not to mention that the mounting stud is bent? Hopefully I get some resolution to these matters .This is making me anxious , Now I have a lathe and cannot use it!!!


----------



## Tony Wells (May 30, 2013)

I've used quite a few of both piston and wedge type over the years, and honestly I can't tell you for sure that the wedge is really superior, at least in the name brand posts. Might be true on many of the import clones, but really not a noticeable difference in the two in the "good" ones. If you are leaning towards the wedge, I don't think you will be wrong, in any case, but especially if you are looking at the lower cost imports.

I have both in my shop, and have no preference. And they're on larger than average for hobby machines, so if there were a real difference in rigidity or repeatability, I think I would notice. I do push them fairly hard too.


----------



## kd4gij (May 30, 2013)

I have an Aloris AXA piston type on my Crafteman 101.07403 12" lathe and have no problems with it. I have also used a Phase II CXA on a 16" x 48" engin lathe at work and dever had a problem with it eather.


----------



## darkzero (Jun 1, 2013)

I also prefer wedge, lock up just seems to feel better. I have a Dorian Wedge Lock SQCTP. I used an import piston before & it felt like junk, very sloppy. I have also used Armstrong pistons & they worked well, again lock didn't feel as great as a wedge but it worked perfectly fine.


----------



## blaser.306 (Jun 1, 2013)

Ok, Second part of the first question. How does one go about measuring a lathe to determine what exact size tool post is needed? Acording to one of the vendors over at a popular auction site a measurement from the top of the compound to the center line of the live / dead center point. Is that correct? If so I likely have the only lathe in existance that will not accept a qctp! I only have 3/4" and from what I have seen I need a minimum measurement of 1". Please help me see the error in my( ways )!  Pardon the lathe humour


----------



## darkzero (Jun 1, 2013)

blaser.306 said:


> Ok, Second part of the first question. How does one go about measuring a lathe to determine what exact size tool post is needed? Acording to one of the vendors over at a popular auction site a measurement from the top of the compound to the center line of the live / dead center point. Is that correct? If so I likely have the only lathe in existance that will not accept a qctp! I only have 3/4" and from what I have seen I need a minimum measurement of 1". Please help me see the error in my( ways )!  Pardon the lathe humour



You would measure the distance between the top surface of the compound slide where the tool post would sit to the centerline of the spindle. Then get the measurements for AXA & BXA tool holders. Generally on most tools cutter height would be inline with the top of the shank. Take the measurement for the thickness on the bottom of the tool holder plus the slot for the tool. If the measurement is larger than the measurement from the compound slide to centerline then that tool post is too big. This measurement is to allow the max tool size for the particular size TP.

For a BXA size TP you need at least 1.125" distance between the coumpound slide & centerline of the spindle. For a10x lathe it should be an AXA size. BXA is usually for 12x & larger, some 11x lathes might have enough room.


----------



## Ray C (Jun 1, 2013)

I gather it's a 10 swing lathe so, an AXA style is needed.  AXA is typically used from 9 to 12" lathes.  Lathes smaller than 9" there is a 0XA but, I'm not familiar with them -but know they exist.  BTW:  12" lathes also accommodate a BXA just fine too.  I happen to have both for my 12" lathe and like them both a lot.

Ray

FYI:  Jeff at tools4cheap.net has the best prices and good quality QCTPs....


----------



## Ray C (Jun 1, 2013)

I've been meaning to show pics of AXA and BXA because this comes-up all the time.  I happen to have both as I grew-up from one to the next.  Not only that, it just got too dark for me to continue on the backyard deck boards (thank heavens).

Here's an AXA holding a 3/8" tool.  My finger is pointing to the amount of clearance between the compound and bottom of tool holder.  Plenty of room.  If I put a 1/2 tool in that holder -and I often do, it would have to be adjusted downward just a tad with plenty of clearance.




Here's a BXA with a 1/2" tool.  It's almost bottoming-out on the compound.  I think 5/8" tooling would still clear it but don't know about 3/4.  Actually, I don't even know if a unmodified BXA holder can accommodate a 3/4" insert holder.



FWIW:  The lathe is a PM 1236 and is representative of a lot of lathes in that size-range.  Sometimes I wish there was (A+B)XA/2 size which would be perfect for this particular lathe.  Another thing I think is "fishy", is that the wedge size from AXA to BXA is almost trivial.  They are very, very close -so close in size that I doubt highly there's any strength advantage from BXA tool holders over AXA.  The insert holders (3/8 vs 1/2") are significantly more rigid of course.

Ray


----------



## darkzero (Jun 1, 2013)

Ray C said:


> a BXA with a 1/2" tool. It's almost bottoming-out on the compound. I think 5/8" tooling would still clear it but don't know about 3/4. Actually, I don't even know if a unmodified BXA holder can accommodate a 3/4" insert holder.
> 
> Ray



AXA/100 = 1/2" max tool size
BXA/200 = 5/8" max tool size
CXA/300 = 3/4" max tool size

Only Aloris & Dorian make oversized tool holders which will jump up one tool size, eg. BXA-1S will hold a 3/4" shank but just because the oversized tool holders are available that doesn't mean you will have enough clearance to use a 3/4" turning tool on a lathe that is on the small end of the tool post size.

Dorian actually makes even larger oversized tool holders. I have an oversized Dorian BXA tool holder that accomodates a 1" shank but there is no way I can use a 1" shank on my lathe. I use a 3/4" shank in that holder but it's a knurling tool.

To add, for those who use indexables, there is a much wider selection of tools available in BXA than there are for AXA.


----------

